# Antivirus



## chandrashekarh (Jun 13, 2011)

In my office there are 25 Computers with one ERP server all the client pc and server are configured with windows xp operating system. And we are using Quick Heal antivirus. But recently we are facing lot of problem. If we open an excel file or word file its creating one image file in particular folder. So later i came to know that problem with quick heal antivirus. Even day by day all our Pc's are working very slow, and getting hang. So please suggest me how to rectify this issue. :facepalm:
OR which is the Best antivirus that not effect on our computer performance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The best one I would recommend is Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

However, it should be noted that Windows XP will be losing all support in April of 2014. This means your PCs will no longer receive any security or patch updates from Windows. Your PCs will be more valuable to malware. It is *highly* recommended that you upgrade your PCs to either Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 before April 2014.

MSSE Antivirus I linked above will still get malware definition updates until the end of 2014.


----------



## spike6479 (Apr 6, 2011)

I used MSE until I saw this Microsoft Security Essentials misses 39% of malware in Dennis test | Security | News | PC Pro
then I switched to AVG free.​


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

According to the license agreement/terms of use, MSE is for Home and Home Business use only. The wording of the EULA states that any other use is prohibited.

See section 1.A
http://dri1.img.digitalrivercontent...ltimedia/MicrosoftSecurityEssentials1dot0.pdf


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can use MSSE in a business for up-to 25 devices then you need to purchase Microsoft Endpoint Protection.


----------

